# Probably buying a NEW minivan this fall. Which one should I buy???



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm going to be pulling the trigger on a new minivan this fall. I need some advice on what to get.

Requirements are simply rear view camera and rear A/C. I can get the interior done in "mercedes leather" for about $900 ish. 

What brand do you suggest and should I get it with leather or not?

I been doing some research and keep landing on the Dodge Grand Caravan SE. I see some models out there called AVP/SE but cannot determine if they have the camera or rear a/c. I understand the AVP offers neither.

I'm open to suggestions but I need to stay around $20k. I've looked at other brands, Toyota, Honda, Kia and they all seem much higher. Of course I don't know how much they actually discount them from MSRP. I know with rebates and dealer discounts, the dodge can be had for $18k or $19k plus taxes and tags.

Why new and not used? I've been doing this almost two years now and see what it really costs to run a vehicle (about $5k a year) and I'd rather just pay for a new vehicle that is not going to break down that I can run to 150k miles (before the big repairs start coming) and just get another vehicle. Here in Arizona it's hard to find a good low mileage, late model vehicle that doesn't have some kink in the deal. Lot's of shady people selling used cars here. And even from dealers the price difference isn't much less than a new one. 

I want the minivan for personal reasons (secure belongings, bigger engine, ability to tow small trailer). I've had two small SUV's and want something I can haul music gear in, and do some car camping. In addition to doing Lyft plus.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions, 

Mike


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

Is that "Mercedes Leather" something like their MBTex? In other words nice vinyl? I'd go with that over real leather for a Lyft/Uber vehicle. As long as you're getting good quality vinyl for $900 it'll be tougher than real leather and also cheaper. The difference between MBTex and a Merc with real leather is fairly obvious, but it's still hard to tell if MBTex is pleather or just a lower grade of leather. The real leather Mercedes uses feels softer and more supple. As far as seating comfort goes there isn't really much difference. Your ass just isn't as sensitive as the tip of your finger, particularly if you happen to be wearing clothes. Actually I think cloth is the best for comfort, but obviously you don't want cloth in a for-hire vehicle.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

It's a line from Lost In America. It's very nice and I actually have it in my own car. I replaced my interior in my 2005 Vue. It came out super nice but you do feel the difference on your butt. A lot of butt sweat is generated, even on short rides. But this don't bother me cause I'm gonna get the drivers seat done in Lux leather.


----------



## BobbyT (Jan 7, 2016)

Chrysler Town & Country is much nicer than Dodge Caravan. Same vehicle, but with all options, including leather seats. Stow & go seating is a big plus. Seats disappear into the floor. Also comes with DVD player, all power, and many options. You can get one with low mileage, a year or two old for a big discount from new. Very nice van, and ability to have two rows of seats disappear is huge. Also has excellent infotainment system.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Yep, I went with the Chrysler, nicer interior than the dodge, backup camera, leather, DVD and rear ac are all standard.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

ok, so the Dodge doesn't have the stow and go seats?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

osii said:


> ok, so the Dodge doesn't have the stow and go seats?


As an added option yes. I paid ~15k for my 2013 town and country, so far it is a great vehicle. Only major flaw is the front rotors can warp and cause a slight shake at around 70mph.


----------



## BobbyT (Jan 7, 2016)

osii said:


> ok, so the Dodge doesn't have the stow and go seats?


Yes. Dodge also has "stow & go" standard, but it doesn't have leather, DVD, backup camera, and power everything. All those can be ordered as options, but they are standard on all Chryslers, so will be on all used vehicles.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

Last year I bought a 2012 Nissan Quest from Enterprise. 54K miles, black with tan interior, for $12,800. It's not a fully loaded model but it does have the backup cam and rear AC. It currently has 110K miles, primarily from Uber, and have had zero issues. Comparable Honda Odyssey's and Toyota Sienna's were $20K plus.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

starting to look at the Journey and Outlander. I think I can pick up an Outlander that gets high 20's mpg.


----------



## ZMenterprise (Jan 17, 2016)

Toyota sienna is awesome and not too expensive


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

2017 Chrysler Pacifica hybrid


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

that's pretty, looks like about $30k new


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

osii said:


> I'm going to be pulling the trigger on a new minivan this fall.


DONT.


----------



## Uberboob (Dec 15, 2015)

God bless you and good luck. I also haul music gear, but 5 years old is as new as I'm willing to let Uber destroy. On second thought, since the fare drop, it will probably last a lot longer due to me only driving Uber just enough to remain active. I'm watching the SB on my big screen while monitoring the Uber Portland, ME pax app. I'm having trouble finding Portland. I know it's got to be there somewhere beneath all those friggin' icons wandering around the map in search of the elusive surge. I hope the SF strike is successful.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

osii said:


> I'm going to be pulling the trigger on a new minivan this fall. I need some advice on what to get.
> 
> Requirements are simply rear view camera and rear A/C. I can get the interior done in "mercedes leather" for about $900 ish.
> 
> ...


I don't know what you're towing but a minivan is usually just a car platform. Very little towing capacity.


----------



## UberEricLong (Oct 28, 2015)

I would never buy a Dodge or Chysler minivan. They are crap! Buy a slightly used Toyota Sienna instead. Why buy new and take the initial hit on depreciation?


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

UberEricLong said:


> I would never buy a Dodge or Chysler minivan. They are crap! Buy a slightly used Toyota Sienna instead. Why buy new and take the initial hit on depreciation?


As I said in the OP, the spread on used cars here in PHX is not much different from new. It's different in other places but remember cars here have no rust and if they're garaged they stay in perfect condition. And due to the dealer vs private seller tax spread, people want all the money for their cars. Just look in the PHX CL if you don't believe me.


----------



## UberEricLong (Oct 28, 2015)

Don't confuse asking prices on Craigs List for actual purchase prices. Private party sellers of late model cars are usually upside down by thousands of dollars and ask too much because they do not have the cash to pay off the negative equity on their loan. That doesn't mean the car is worth what they are asking. If I were you I would consider looking for a 2014 Sienna LE or CE (stay away from XLE as they are a rip off) with 25-30k miles for around $22,500. Also, if you are going to use it for towing , make sure and add a transmission cooler kit.


----------



## UberEricLong (Oct 28, 2015)

Something similar to this: http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-sale/vehicledetails.xhtml?zip=85003&endYear=2014&modelCode1=SIENNA&showcaseOwnerId=68920619&makeCode1=TOYOTA&startYear=2014&firstRecord=0&searchRadius=25&showcaseListingId=419565844&mmt=[TOYOTA[SIENNA[SIENNA%7CCE^SIENNA%7CLE]][]]&listingId=417894175&Log=0

Vs this: https://www.camelbacktoyota.com/new/Toyota/2016-Toyota-Sienna-a3b99c620a0e0adf52e53927a5fb0821.htm


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

For the rates the PAX pays, this one would be appropriate


----------



## lynx (Feb 11, 2016)

Chrysler is better, I`m sure!


----------

